# Shower Curtain Rod



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a shower tension rod for curtains but I need the rod to be atleast 92 inches (92") long since my tub is not the standard size. The maximum length I can find is 87".

Can anyone have a look?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might have to move out of the bathroom and into the closet......:laugh:

Polished Chrome 10FT Closet Rod 1-1/16" OD - LB-10-A104/10 - Closet Solutions - Metal Brackets & Rods

Check closet rods and see what you find......make sure to buy the end brackets that match the diameter....:thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What was used in the past?

BG


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not just buy some tubing and get the brackets to fit as SABL has suggested.

Stainless steel can be pricey, but alloy may be available at a better deal.

Check to see what stockists/DIY centres have in your area.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They may not have the knowledge or the tools to be able to put up the brackets. It could be tile walls and they can be very hard to put holes in.

Could be rental property and not permitted.

BG


----------

